

Rhyming with NLP and Shakespeare - garysieling
http://garysieling.com/blog/rhyming-with-nlp-and-shakespeare

======
tcwc
Neat idea! It looks like the NLTK POS tagger is having trouble here so might
limit your recall when used as a filter.

Instead I wonder if it would be better to use the context of each token to
mine significant ngrams from the rest of Shakespeare's work and filter for
rhymes with a phoenetic hash like Metaphone.

~~~
garysieling
Interesting thought, thanks! I was thinking an approach like that would be
good for non-dictionary words.

One of the things I didn't go in detail in is the issue where there are
multiple pronunciations for a word - I was thinking that the way to address
that would be to compare pronunciations between lines, but looking at
metaphones across Shakespeare's work overall might also help build a solution
to that.

------
tmarthal
For those interested, there is a twitter bot doing exactly this with the
twitter firehose.

[https://twitter.com/pentametron](https://twitter.com/pentametron)

Singular re-tweets do not make sense, they need to be taken in pairs.

